# Cochlear implants?????



## dannydentist (Oct 22, 2008)

Could anybody please give me some information regarding cochlear implants here in Dubai. Follow ups? Tuning and maintanence? Nurseries for hearing impaired kids? Speach therapy?

Many thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sadly, Dubai does not cater well for children with special needs. There is the Rashid Paediatric Centre who may be able to give you some more information. Good luck and I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Just found their website. Hopefully, they will be able to point you in the right direction.

.:. The Rashid Pediatric Therapy Centre .:.


----------



## dannydentist (Oct 22, 2008)

Many thanks Flossie


----------

